# BECAREFUL



## Piranha KingZ (Sep 21, 2005)

Plants can be a big pain in the ass


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Piranha KingZ said:


> Plants can be a big pain in the ass
> [snapback]1201975[/snapback]​


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

wow. you're coming here raring and ready to go.... did you come here with a post whore diploma or are you trying to earn it?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wow. you're coming here raring and ready to go.... did you come here with a post whore diploma or are you trying to earn it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol he joined like today and already has 36 posts.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for the valuable information _Piranha KingZ_!!!!

I will through all my plants tommorrow morning in the trash can...........

Topic Closed


----------

